# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Y otra más: Navajazo nuevo al Tajo

## No Registrado

Parece que esto es el cuento de nunca acabar, hace un par de semanas se habría un hilo titulado "nueva cuchillada al Tajo" y aunque parezca mentira, dos semanas despues, este Gobierno, con la colaboración de Cospedal y González, le dan otra más, y esta casi más importante.

Están las redes sociales, los defensores de que siga existiendo el río Tajo en su recorrido histórico, de Albarracín a Lisboa y no como ahora de Albarracín a Murcia, están "que trinan". No se está respetando de ninguna manera la Ley que establece un ridículo y exiguo caudal legal mínimo de 6 m3/sg.
La Ley 52/1980 dice:

"garantizando en el Tajo antes de su confluencia con el Jarama (en Aranjuez) un caudal no inferior a seis metros cúbicos por segundo"

La Ley es clara, por lo que resulta tambien claro como se están saltando la Ley, y yo no dejaba de preguntarme como es posible que este gobienro incumpla la Ley de una forma tan flagrante, me resultaba de todo punto incomprensible. He investigado un poco a ver que está pasando y lo que veo es que en el nuevo Plan de Cuenca han metido de tapadillo algo fundamental que de hecho hace desaparecer el caudal mínimo legal en Aranjuez, ahora en un momento dado pueden secar el río, y aquí no pasa nada.

¿cual es el truco?

El nuevo PHDHT establece unos caudales mínimos legales TRIMESTRALES,  es decir ahora mismo puden dejar seco el río totalmente,  y despues sueltan un poco más de agua (en realidad no la sueltan, dicen que la sueltan) y ya está, no se saltan el plan de cuenca. Ahora mismo es ya legal dejar el Tajo con 0 m3/s.

----------


## NoRegistrado

De esa nueva infamia me enteré ayer, y no salgo de mi asombro.
Antolín podrá dormir tranquilo? Y la alcaldesa de Aranjuez? y el concejal de Ni Medio Ambiente.

Todavía habrá alguno que lo defienda.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

En cualquier caso la Ley 52/1980 es de rango superiro al plan de cuenca, así que uno no entiende nada de la "legalidad" de esta medida de no dejar el caudal mínimo de 6 m3/sg pero como tampoco hay nadie que defienda al Tajo...

En Aranjuez hubo una moción para reclamar al Ministerio de Medio Ambiente el cumplimiento de la Ley, con esos 6 m3/sg pero fue rechazada por el partido del gobierno pero hay mucho más, la alcaldesa se autocalifica con sus declaraciones, no hace falta que yo le ponga calificativo alguno:

"El Plan Hidrológico del Tajo contaría con un aumento de caudal [en Aranjuez] porque aunque no lo pone en el Plan, se deduce por sentido común que así será"

El concejal de MA de Arnajuez:

"¿que es lo que provocó este descenso del caudal tan brusco? Pues que era víspera de puente y todos los agricultores se pusieron a regar a la vez porque mucha gente se quiere ir de puente entonces lo que hace es regar sus cultivos y se los deja regados y entonces todos esos riegos de Vega, no sólo en Aranjuez si no tambien en los municipios limítrofes"

Es decir la culpa no es del trasvase es de los regantes de Aranjues, y eso lo dice el concejal de MA de Aranjuez...

Desde el minuto 18:

http://www.radioaranjuez.com/Audio/h...oy20140505.mp3

----------


## NoRegistrado

El concejal de Ni Medio Ambiente, que se vaya dedicando a otros "ambientes", porque lo que es al natural...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Además hay otra cosa, los regantes de la vega de Aranjuez y aledaños son ribereños, y su derecho está por encima de la cuenca beneficiaria (en teoría, claro). Sus riegos están asignados y por tanto sin previsibles, ¿no?
 Entonces, ¿por qué no sueltan el agua suficiente para los riegos y los 6m3/seg. Durante el verano, en el Esla y el Órbigo, sueltan el caudal mínimo más los riegos, baja más agua en verano que en invierno, lo cual tampoco es bueno, pero vale.

Misterios de la vida...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

Pero hombre, ¿quien se cree eso? Si estamos viendo que se están saltando CONSTANTEMENTE el caudal legal, ¿quien se va a creer que es porque todos los regantes se ponen de acuerdo para regar porque se van de puente?

El tema es que el concejal, por mandato de su partido claro, prefiere echar la culpa antes a sus paisanos ribereños que al trasvase, así de triste es la cosa...

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hoy 2,64 m3/seg. Menos que en el pequeño Tajuña...

 Ya es el cachondeo padre.

Mientras el Manzanares  antes de Madrid llevará 1-1,5 m3/seg, en Rivas, desembocando en el Jarama lleva 13 m3/ seg. 11 metros de porquería de las depuradoras, mientras el Jarama aporta 2, fantástico. No sé como los Toledanos no nos lanzan un exocet.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

Sí, a ver si vuelve el forero que nos ponía los incumplimientos de Ley, que es mucho más cómodo verlo aquí que tener que entrar en la página del Tajo constantemente. Si me lees, "Trasvase No" por favor dejate de refriegas improductivas con moderadores y dedicate a la GUERRA: el robo del Tajo por parte de Levante.

Por eso comentaba ayer ¿qué va a decir ahora el concejal? Han seguido saltandose la Ley una y otra vez despues de que los regantes de Aranjuez se pusieran de acuerdo para regar antes de irse de vacaciones al Caribe, ¿y ahora que ha pasado? 
Supongo que este concejal es capaz de atreverse a decir que el problema esta vez ha sido que todos han vuelto a la vez de vacaciones y se pusieron a regar a la vez, XD

Estos políticos se creen que somos todos idiotas, uno no entiende como se atreven a decir esas cosas si no es porque piensan que no tenemos cerebro y pueden colarnos cualquier cosa. 

Y el problema fundamental es que la obligación de este concejal, la obligación de un concejal de medio ambiente de Aranjuez es defender el Tajo, lo mismo que la obligación de Cospedal como presidenta de CLM.

----------

